# Tummy Troubles!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I need some advice! My boy has had diarrhea since the early hours last Tuesday morning. He woke me up at 4 am pacing and panting. Later that morning, he was not interested in eating that morning but did eat dinner that night. Then he had diarrhea again so I fasted him from Wednesday morning until Thursday morning. Within that time, he had diarrhea in his crate Wednesday night.  
On Wednesday - Friday, he was at his worst. Burping a little, farting loudly up and down the stairs, stomach rumbling, and pooping out what looked like mostly mucous. I started him on rice/burger Thursday night. On Friday, he went to the vet and was given immodium and flagyl. His stool sample was sent out and came back normal.

I started the meds Friday night and he did not have a bowel movement at all until Monday night. I figured the immodium probably stopped him up - though I only gave it to him Friday and Saturday. Last night, the vet told me to go ahead and add a tiny bit of his normal food to try and get him to have a bowel movement. I did add a small amount and he promptly had diarrhea again. He had diarrhea again this morning. We are back on rice/burger and adding the immodium. The vet wants to see him again on Friday if this doesn't clear up by then.

The detective in me is baffled. He's in great spirits, hearty appetite (except for that one morning), plenty of energy, tail wagging, face smiling, not dehydrated, no fever, etc. I can't think of anything blatantly obvious that could have caused this. I do feed a varied ground raw diet (various proteins) with some raw meaty bones. As far as raw goes, I typically rotate among Primal, Nature's Variety, and big 5 lb. tubs of pure meat/bone/organ from My Pet Carnivore. This has worked for the past year. The only thing that seems to make a small amount of sense is that he could be having a sudden sensitivity to something in his diet. He does have a hodgepodge of ingredients. However, even that doesn't make a lot of sense, because it's worked for him for the past year!

Any ideas?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It could be a batch of bad ground? Ground does have more of a chance to get bacteria than regular meat/bones/organs Hope you figure it out and hope he feels better soon


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope he feels better soon. No advice though, sorry.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You, or your neighbours, or anywhere he walks have not had lawn fertiliser or pet control done? I know Mol will get really bad diarreah if she even so much as steps foot on a lawn that's been treated. It never use to bother her at all, but as she's got older she seems to (worryingly), become more sensitive. Just a thought, thats all. He could be re-contaminating himself.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, our lawn was treated about 3 weeks ago. However, it has been treated about 4 or 5 times since we moved in in May, so I am unsure if this could be the cause. I certainly thought of it as a possibility though.

(As an FYI, I have decided I will not have our backyard treated anymore in the future. My husband insisted on it to get it back into good shape, but in the future we will not treat the backyard.)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm really leary about lawns now. As soon as Mol steps on a recently treated lawn, I know she'll have me up during the night with diarreah. I can take her home and wash her feet, give her a bath or take her swimming in the pool and it doesn't wash anything off at all, she'll still have the trots, badly. And, thats just the lawns that have the little signs up. I try to make sure she only goes on empty lots now, but car tyres still transport the chemicals onto the road where we walk.
Sorry for carrying on, I hope you can figure out what is causing it, poor pup, and poor you!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am wondering about the ground as well, I have noticed that my girls all of a sudden have diarrhea today, Macy usually eats a bit of ground mixed with boneless meat, I gave Babs some ground today.... its either the ground or maybe to much hearts


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am pretty worried. He still has diarrhea - none of the meds worked - it's now been 2.5 weeks. It only ceased for a matter of days when on imodium. The vet ran a complete body function bloodwork today and they are suggesting I also do a PCR fecal to check for other nasties. His diarrhea is...not the right color. Yellow/orange.


----------

